# levantar - ligar



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Me gustaría saber si en España, y en el resto de los países hispanohablantes, se entiende lo que significa *hacer un levante* y derivados: *levantar*.

Por temor a infringir alguna regla, aclaro el sentido: *ligue* y *ligar*. Pero básicamente lo que me interesa es saber si, así como nosotros entendemos *ligue* y *ligar*, vosotros entendéis *levante* y *levantar*  .


----------



## bb008

Hola

Totor, en Venezuela se dice (pero sobre todo los chicos a las chicas):

"Anoche fui a una fiesta y me levante a Margot", por ejemplo.

Una conversación entre amigas, donde una le dice a la otra: ¿Adivina, a quién me levante noche?.

Saludos.-


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay sí. No sé si los más jóvenes lo dicen así. Voy a preguntarlo y edito.
Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, amigos?
> Me gustaría saber si en España, y en el resto de los países hispanohablantes, se entiende lo que significa *hacer un levante* y derivados: *levantar*.


Perfectamente.
Un levante, una nueva conquista...


----------



## totor

Gracias Rosa y Adolfo.


----------



## KHALIFAH

En Colombia también es usual y con frecuencia se flexiona el verbo: *levantarse a alguien. *Sin embargo, también tiene otro significado en el habla vulgar, y es el de dar una golpiza a alguién: "levantarlo a patadas", "levantarlo a golpes".


----------



## Pinairun

KHALIFAH said:


> En Colombia también es usual y con frecuencia se flexiona el verbo: *levantarse a alguien. *Sin embargo, también tiene otro significado en el habla vulgar, y es el de dar una golpiza a alguién: "levantarlo a patadas", "levantarlo a golpes".


 

Esta versión en España sería "tumbarlo a patadas", "tumbarlo a golpes", justo lo contrario.

No conocía "levantarse a alguien" como conquistarlo.

Saludos


----------



## animula

Yo tampoco he oido nunca esa expresión de "levantarse a alguien" con el significado de "ligarse a alguien"; lo que si se oye por éstos lares es "levantar algo a alguien" con el significado de "robar": me levantaron la bici la semana pasada.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Pinairun said:


> Esta versión en España sería "tumbarlo a patadas", "tumbarlo a golpes", justo lo contrario.
> 
> No conocía "levantarse a alguien" como conquistarlo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Claro está que cabe la posibilidad de que el verbo adquiera los dos significados en la misma acción: El tipo que no logra *levantarse* a la nena en la playa, pero a cambio es *levantado* a golpes por su novio. Cómo se le llama a este accidente gramatico-social?


----------



## KlümschK

Hola

Acá en México yo nunca he escuchado esa expresión para ligar. Se usa cuando se le da un "aventon" a alguien.

-Ayer levanté (se entiende que en un carro) a Sandra y la llevé a su casa.

Lo común es usar "ligar".

Saludos


----------



## Menas

Aqui en argentina , se usa "levantar"¨cuand ser refiere a conquistar una chica. Asi q si se entiende.

Espero que te sirva la respuesta.


adios


----------



## totor

Pinairun said:


> No conocía "levantarse a alguien" como conquistarlo.





animula said:


> Yo tampoco he oido nunca esa expresión de "levantarse a alguien" con el significado de "ligarse a alguien"



Eso es lo que me temía. Se entiende más en Hispanoamérica que en España.



Menas said:


> Aqui en argentina , se usa "levantar"¨cuand ser refiere a conquistar una chica. Asi q si se entiende.



El argentino lo conozco bastante, Menas, pero te aviso que las chicas también lo dicen  .

¡Y gracias a todos!


----------



## poesimo

Qué tal:

Desafortunadamente, por los crecientes niveles de delincuencia en mi país, la palabra "levantar" la relaciono más con un secuestro "express". Se dice que "levantaron" o le dieron un "levantón" a una persona cuando la obligan a subirse a un automóvil o camioneta para, por ejemplo, sacarle la información de sus tarjetas bancarias. También utilizan los delincuentes el "levantón" como una forma de intimidación a sus enemigos.

No la había escuchado como sinónimo de "ligar".

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## mirx

De acuerdo con mis compañeros mexicanos, en México no es de uso común pero llega a entenderse en el contexto adecuado.

Unos amigos dando rondas en un _antro _por separado tratando de ligar, al encontrarse uno le pregunta al otro._* ¿Qué, levantaste algo?,*_ también aclaro que podría sustituirse más con "conseguir" que con "ligar" propiamente dicho.

Ayer fui a ligar.
Nunca se diría: *ayer fui a levantar*, ya que si lo sustituimos por _conseguir_ no tiene ningún sentido, ¿Ayer fuiste a conseguir qué?


Ojo: no se usaría como reflexivo, y es difícil que se use fuera del contexto que ejemplifiqué.

¿Levantaste algo?
¿_*Te*_ levantaste algo?


----------



## totor

mirx said:


> Nunca se diría: *ayer fui a levantar*



No, por mis pagos tampoco se usa así, pero sí se diría *ayer fui de levante*.


----------



## Tanotelo

Acá en el Perú implica llevársela a la cama para tener sexo con ella.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, totor

En Costa Rica se emplea "levantar" con una connotación sexual, lo mismo que lanzar en Argentina. Sin embargo, no se emplea como sinónimo de "ligar".

Saludos,

swift


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Por estas tierras, termina con haber levantado vuelo de algún lado con la persona en cuestión. Con rumbo desconocido. El levante ya ocurrió. Si llegaron a la cama o no ya es harina de otro costal. Y qué pasó en la cama, si es que algo pasó, es directamente "harina de otro molino".


----------



## Tanotelo

Sí en Perú solo tiene una connotacion puramente sexual y casi pornográfica


----------



## rocioteag

Pues... voy a discrepar un poco con mis compañeros mexicanos (será por la zona) pero por aqui yo he escuchado el "levantar" exactamente con la misma connotación de Tanotelo, es decir, cuando "levantan" a alguien (normalmente a una chica), es decir que lograron llevarsela a la cama, o lo que es lo mismo, tuvieron relaciones sexuales con ella.


----------



## mirx

rocioteag said:


> Pues... voy a discrepar un poco con mis compañeros mexicanos (será por la zona) pero por aqui yo he escuchado el "levantar" exactamente con la misma connotación de Tanotelo, es decir, cuando "levantan" a alguien (normalmente a una chica), es decir que lograron llevarsela a la cama, o lo que es lo mismo, tuvieron relaciones sexuales con ella.


 
Eso no es ligar. 

Tampoco digo que no se entienda, que lo más seguro es que sí, pero de que se usa...al menos en mi zona, no (excepto en los contextos que ya apunté).

Y para llevarse a alguien en la cama en México se puede usar casi cualquier palabra siempre y cuando el contexto se preste.


----------



## rocioteag

mirx said:


> Eso no es ligar.
> 
> Tampoco digo que no se entienda, que lo más seguro es que sí, pero de que se usa...al menos en mi zona, no (excepto en los contextos que ya apunté).
> 
> Y para llevarse a alguien en la cama en México se puede usar casi cualquier palabra siempre y cuando el contexto se preste.


 
Mirx

Ese es el punto precisamente (o estoy muyyyyyyyyy desactualizada) pero por esta zona "levantar" a alguien, mayormente se entiende tal y como lo explique... y tal vez, dependiendo del contexto, como un "aventón", pero poco...

Como "secuestro", o ligue/flirt/coqueteo nunca lo había escuchado....


----------



## mirx

rocioteag said:


> Mirx
> 
> Ese es el punto precisamente (o estoy muyyyyyyyyy desactualizada) pero por esta zona "levantar" a alguien, mayormente se entiende tal y como lo explique... y tal vez, dependiendo del contexto, como un "aventón", pero poco...
> 
> Como "secuestro", o ligue/flirt/coqueteo nunca lo había escuchado....


 
Ya, perdón Rocio querida, es que el punto del hilo es _precisamente _ligar= levantar, y es lo que los demás mexicanos y yo decíamos que no se usa en México, o sea que al final parace que ya no discrepamos tanto.

Un beso.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá no lo he oído usado de esa manera. Cuando alguien conoce a una chica y ese mismo día se la lleva a "un lugar donde podamos platicar" (llámese motel o departamento), decimos que "se la llevó puesta" (como cuando compramos zapatos o una camisa y salimos con esas prendas puestas).


----------



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México levantar a alguien no se usa como ligar.
Como ligar tenemos sinónimos como conchabarse a alguien.
Saludos


----------



## Avaldi

En España "levantar la novia a alguien" es "quitarle la novia a alguien"


----------



## javier8907

Sí, pero creo que tiene más que ver con la idea de "robar", si bien "robar" da más la idea de que fuera propiedad suya que "levantar". En respuesta a la pregunta, levantar no se entiende como "ligar" en España, salvo en este caso.


----------



## totor

Pues de todo lo dicho confirmo que casi el único lugar donde no se entiende la sinonimia es la madre patria.

Muchas gracias a todos, queridos.

Los dejo porque me voy de levante (que no es lo mismo que me voy al Levante).


----------



## Polizón

Concuerdo con Adolfo. En el Perú, aunque "levantar" tiene una connotación predominantemente sexual, no creo que sea exclusiva. Eso sí, no es de las palabras que dices en una cena familiar. Es básicamente una palabra que se dice entre un grupo de amigos. Me atrevería a decir que hasta del mismo sexo. O sea que nadie dice: "ayer me levante a fulanita", delante de una chica, pues pasaría por grosero. 
Y será por las películas españolas que "ligar" se entiende básicamente en el mismo sentido que levantar, aunque no se usa.
Saludos
Polizón


----------



## Mangato

Hace muchos años, en Canarias se utilizaba levantar como sinónimo de ligar. _Me levanté una jevita._ Tal vez por la interrelación tan profunda con Venezuela.
Yo siempre aprecié en la expresión un tufillo machista. Levantar es un término propio de la caza. 
No sé si actuamente se utiliza, pues estas jergas cambian de generación en generación


----------



## chics

Hola, yo no lo entendería.

Lo más próximo que hay aquí es una expresión que creo que es un poco antigua ya, _levantar la novia a alguien_, que es quitársela (nunca la he oído con "el novio").


----------



## totor

chics said:


> _levantar la novia a alguien_, que es quitársela (nunca la he oído con "el novio").



Pero se trata de otra acepción de "levantar", la de robar, que no es el sentido de la que se aplica aquí, Cris.


----------



## mimosa2

Sí. En Mexico usamos "ligar", mas no "levantar".
Ligar quiere decir coquetear con alguien con la intención de iniciar una conversación que pueda o no desarrollarse en algo más.


----------



## chics

totor said:


> Pero se trata de otra acepción de "levantar", la de robar, que no es el sentido de la que se aplica aquí, Cris.


Tienes razón, ya me había confundido... pues entonces no lo he oído nunca. Eso tampoco significa que nadie lo conozca, que tampoco soy omnipresente, y Mangato por ejemplo te ha contado algún caso.


----------



## totor

Mangato said:


> Levantar es un término propio de la caza.



En efecto, ésa es precisamente la idea de la expresión en mi país.

Pero en la actualidad, es tan usada por los chicos como por las chicas, aunque probablemente ambos utilicen más otro tipo de expresiones más actuales. Por ejemplo, *transar*.


----------



## FirztMF

Soy de méxico, de la costa del golfo.

Y por acá no se usa la expresión de "se la llevó puesta", pero sí se usa eso de "ligar" para referirse a una conquista.
Otra expresión que se usa para referirse a alguien que se va con otra persona a un motel o a un "lugar privado" es: "se la llevó al montecito".
Basándose en la idea de que los jóvenes que no tienen dinero para pagar un motel, se llevan a sus parejas a lugares apartados. "Al Montecito"

Añado: Se usa también la expresión "tirar rostro". Es muy poco usual oirla, sólo entre algunos jóvenes. Con esto se refieren a flirtear.


----------

